# Question about rust



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

Thought I'd ask the most experienced....
I've got an 87 Scirocco that I'm restoring/customizing. I'm changing the bumper skins, and (of course) the rear bumper under the original skin is coated with rust. My goal on this vehicle is to leave no rust behind. I've scraped off most of the flaking rust and begin sanding it tonight, but what can I coat this with to protect it? I know POR-15 is the best way to go, but for the time being I'm on a tight budget. Any suggestions, or should just wait to get POR-15? 
Thanks!


----------



## Gimmefuel (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Question about rust (damion16v)*

a Quart of Rustolium and a brush


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Question about rust (MkIIVR6)*

Right on. I've been using a brass brush on a drill and that's only been taking me so far. Thanks!


----------

